# Smoke on the Water, japanese style :)



## TimoS (Apr 7, 2008)

[yt]8sEYIouqEdU[/yt]


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 7, 2008)

Neat, though I could've done without the "modern" orchestration of it. Would've preferred that they remained to the traditional instruments of the nation. Still it was neat. 
Good find. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 7, 2008)

:lol:

That *rocked* (yeah, musical pun attack ).


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 7, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> :lol:
> 
> That *rocked* (yeah, musical pun attack ).


 
I agree


----------



## jim777 (Apr 7, 2008)

Holy cow, that was AMAZING! :lol: That's better than the college marching band doing Roundabout!


----------



## TimoS (Apr 7, 2008)

They've actually done also Queen's We Will Rock You, but it isn't nearly as good as this one. Well, check for yourself 



 I think the guys singing in english sort of ruin it.


----------



## lightning (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow,really cool!


----------



## Decker (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Great vids, great music. Very refreshing.


----------

